# Monson Mass Bike Meet



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone know if there will be one this year?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Anyone know if there will be one this year?




I had heard rumors that it would be back at the Town Hall again this year but when I mentioned that to Joe Rapoza he was very quick to shoot that down. As of a month ago he was still trying to settle on a date and location...


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

Hopefully we will know something soon..... It's a good show. Would hate to see it fade away.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 14, 2015)

The Monson show is a good show .I hope it works out.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 15, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> The Monson show was all Jim Huntington's baby. He's in no shape to do it any more, even with help. I don't think we are going to see it again sad to say.




That is very sad. Jim is a great guy and has done a lot for the hobby. I always liked this show. I realy miss his shop in Palmer. That was a great place.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> The Monson show was all Jim Huntington's baby. He's in no shape to do it any more, even with help. I don't think we are going to see it again sad to say.




That is very sad. Jim is a great guy and has done a lot for the hobby. I always liked this show. I realy miss his shop in Palmer. That was a great place.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2015)

I too enjoyed his little shop in Palmer. Always enjoyed his winter social gatherings. Monson will  not be the same without his being involved.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2015)

Certainly someone could carry the torch?  How hard is it to host a bike swap?  I've thought about organizing for one up here in Maine but I suspect its just too far out of the way for most enthusiasts.  I can count all the active antique bike collectors I know of in Maine on one hand.


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Its not Hard, but takes time and commitment to run a good show.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 15, 2015)

We are planning a swap this year in June as part of our "Fitchburg Rides" event.  See our Facebook page link below.  Last year we had an Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society, a tour of the Iver Johnson Factory, a kids bike rodeo, a BMX stunt team exhibition, and a hill climb !!  We have an established group of active volunters that are all willing to jump in again and help.  If Munson is not going to happen, why not have interested parties in that area contact us and lets combine the shows and make it bigger and better in Fitchburg.  Pete in Fitchburg

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396?ref=bookmarks


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Certainly someone could carry the torch?  How hard is it to host a bike swap?  I've thought about organizing for one up here in Maine but I suspect its just too far out of the way for most enthusiasts.  I can count all the active antique bike collectors I know of in Maine on one hand.




But it's the ones you can't count that you need to reach out too. I'm sure there are lost of people up there that would go, if you got the word out. and you would find there are more collectors than you thought. There use to be a few big bike collections in Maine.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 16, 2015)

xxxxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried working with the AMCA about bringing in some other groups and clubs to the Rhinebeck meet. They were all fought off with a lot of resistance. Even though they had asked for ideas, and wanted to do what ever they could to make it a better show, all they did was ruin it. It's been going down hill for years, and a lot of vendors have bailed out. It started as a combined effort of seven different AMCA chapters. Now it's down to just two..... Should be just a memory in a few years. 



MrColumbia said:


> One idea that I had was going in with other clubs. A good example is the AMCA grand national meet in Rhinebeck NY. For those who are not familiar several chapters of the Antique Motorcycle Club of America joined forces to hold one super meet after their individual meets started declining in attendance. Not only that but the Hudson Valley Antique Truck Club joined in and have their meet at the Dutches County fair grounds at the same time. Several antique motor clubs are also doing the same. This now has an amazing attendance and the cross collectible aspect of the show benefits all genres.  What if there were a Antique Bicycle Meet held at the fairgrounds as well? This would mean instant attendance by thousands. It would be much easier to attract vendors as they are more likely to make the money they need to when committing to travel very far. Just a thought. I know many of you go to this show and there is plenty of room at the grounds.
> 
> Just a thought..


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried working with the AMCA about bringing in some other groups and clubs to the Rhinebeck meet. They were all fought off with a lot of resistance. Even though they had asked for ideas, and wanted to do what ever they could to make it a better show, all they did was ruin it. It's been going down hill for years, and a lot of vendors have bailed out. It started as a combined effort of seven different AMCA chapters. Now it's down to just two..... Should be just a memory in a few years. 



MrColumbia said:


> One idea that I had was going in with other clubs. A good example is the AMCA grand national meet in Rhinebeck NY. For those who are not familiar several chapters of the Antique Motorcycle Club of America joined forces to hold one super meet after their individual meets started declining in attendance. Not only that but the Hudson Valley Antique Truck Club joined in and have their meet at the Dutches County fair grounds at the same time. Several antique motor clubs are also doing the same. This now has an amazing attendance and the cross collectible aspect of the show benefits all genres.  What if there were a Antique Bicycle Meet held at the fairgrounds as well? This would mean instant attendance by thousands. It would be much easier to attract vendors as they are more likely to make the money they need to when committing to travel very far. Just a thought. I know many of you go to this show and there is plenty of room at the grounds.
> 
> Just a thought..


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 16, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> I do think that there needs to be more to a meet than just the swap meet part. A show where collectors and restorers bring their bikes to display brings people in more than just a parts sale. Unfortunately it costs money not made back for the participants and in this economy that does not fly for many. Steve Z has the right idea with the Howe Caverns meet.
> I will miss both Jim Huntington's meet and the Muscle Bike Museum meet in Connecticut. Things change, new meets like Steve's are formed and hopefully will have a long and successful run. Central Massachusetts and Connecticut still have Mikes meets in Dudley. That may have to do for now.




Yea I tried real hard to get old bicycles and the antique license plate club into the Rhinebeck M/C meet, and the people in charge did not see any connection between old bicycles, license plates, and antique motorcycles....... Even though most of the antique MC guys I know have old bicycles, and I know about 50 people at Rhinebeck that are in ALPCA (license plate club). I'm happy to see new bike meet popping up.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoke with Joe Ropaza today and he confirms that he will not be doing a Monson/Three Rivers swap this year. Unless the Huntingtons or someone else decides to get involved it looks like it won't be happening this year. See ya'll at Copake I guess...


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Spoke with Joe Ropaza today and he confirms that he will not be doing a Monson/Three Rivers swap this year. Unless the Huntingtons or someone else decides to get involved it looks like it won't be happening this year. See ya'll at Copake I guess...




Mike could have the Dudley meet in March.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> Mike could have the Dudley meet in March.




Just emailed him...fingers crossed!


----------



## vuniw (Feb 25, 2015)

It has been a long winter in New England. We need some way to occupy ourselves!


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Just emailed him...fingers crossed!




Yes, fingers crossed. The March meets in Monson were always good. Too bad it's gone away.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 25, 2015)

Talked to Mike, the Dudley swap will be on March 22nd. I'll start a new post with all the info this evening.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Talked to Mike, the Dudley swap will be on March 22nd. I'll start a new post with all the info this evening.




That is great news! Thanks Bri! I'll be there!


----------



## mike j (Feb 25, 2015)

Hallelujah, give thanks & praises.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 25, 2015)

xxxx


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweet, I think all of us up here are jonesin' for a swap.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

I know I'm ready for a great bike swap meet. And Dudley is always a great meet.


----------

